# cerviche recipe



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just got back from Cabo and caught a Yellofin Tuna. Anyone got a recipe for some good cerviche ?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

1.5 lbs of firm fleshed fish (Reds,Drum,Snapper)

1.5 lbs of shrimp

20 Limes (juiced)

1.5 lbs Roma tomatoes

1 lb white onions

1 13oz jar stuffed salad olives

1 lb celery

1 small green bell pepper 

5 fresh serrano peppers

8 Bay Leaves

1 tsp. oregano

3 cloves garlic, pressed

3 tsp salt

1 tsp pepper

1/2 cup olive oil

1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro 



You can also add one bag of Mariscos. This is a combo bag sold in HEB that contains octopus, squid, cuttlefish, and mussels. Excellent taste if you can get past the tentacle thing..LOL. 





Cut raw fish into 1/2inch cubes and shrimp into 1/2inch pieces. Place in non-metallic bowl. Cover with lime juice and marinate in refrigerator 8 to 10 hours. Finely chop vegetables (A food processor works wonders here,just don't use a blender or you'll end up with salsa.) Remove 2/3 of the lime juice from the fish (save and add later if ceviche seems too dry)Add all the vegetables and seasoning and refrigerate several hours to allow flavors to blend. Will keep in refrigerator 4 to 5 days. This recipe feeds 30 but can be halved.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Havent used Tuna, but Snapper works best for me. Dice up the Snapper or Tuna. Put in container and squeeze lemon and lime juice. I usually buy 10 of each. Put in fridge, shake every couple of hours. When the fish is white its ready. I have done it after 3 hrs, you can leave overnight.

5 cans of diced rotel, 4 bushels of cilantro, 1 onion, 1 bell pepper, I like to blend everything. Add some salt, garlic salt, pepper, thyme, and Cumen, and add some more Cumen. Season to your taste. I eat with corn chips. Drain your juice from the fish and add to mix.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Havent used Tuna, but Snapper works best for me. Dice up the Snapper or Tuna. Put in container and squeeze lemon and lime juice. I usually buy 10 of each. Put in fridge, shake every couple of hours. When the fish is white its ready. I have done it after 3 hrs, you can leave overnight.
> 
> 5 cans of diced rotel, 4 bushels of cilantro, 1 onion, 1 bell pepper, I like to blend everything. Add some salt, garlic salt, pepper, thyme, and Cumen, and add some more Cumen. Season to your taste. I eat with corn chips. Drain your juice from the fish and add to mix.


This is the bomb recipe for real! I have had it several times and it is always good. Just leave out all peppers if doing an overnighter at the floaters... If ya have to do it just bring some ice cream!


----------

